# Liquid Manure on irrigated alfalfa



## mgross24 (Nov 23, 2017)

Has anyone applied liquid beef manure on alfalfa ground from by either spraying on top or knifing it in?

What have been your pros/cons

I might be able to get some liquid manure but the guy wants to knife it into existing alfalfa and i would rather just have it applied on the top. He said its a waste of money because you loose to much (of NPK ) and its not worth it.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------

